# Some of my pix come out fairly well.



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't yet know how to get a picture on here so I'll just give a link to my gallery for these two pictures.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pGallery.php?do=view&rdo=myGallery&id=6729&cat=0&order=&page=0
P.S. Had to be sure it worked before putting this next pix:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pGallery.php?do=view&rdo=myGallery&id=6849&cat=0&order=&page=0


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like the 2nd photo of the shrimp with all the white spots on it's body. Very cool looking shrimp!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

In "other" places I've been, it's first you clic on the top line to highlight it and then copy it and place the copy in your post.
Don't seem to work the same here. Thanks for posting them for me. A Point-and-shoot leaves much to be desired in photographing
in a tank as it often focuses on what's behind the object you want it to. Coming along though.
The one in the second picture I would not believe you if you told me it's a RCS had I not seen it was in a tank/w only them in it.
IF it survives it will be interesting to see if I can isolate it and start a new line of them.
I like a tank that at least looks slightly like what you might see "in-the-wild" so that hair algae is encouraged in there.
Unfortunately I only have ten G tanks which leave hardly any room to diversify. Thus my Hair grass(native) is overpowered by
the hair algae along/w the Dwarf Pennywort which isn't doing well because of it being to the side as in the middle where it should
be to get the maxx light, it would get covered up by the hair algae also. Also boils down to make up your mind what you want.
It's all a balancing act but who's doing the balancing...LOL...


----------

